# Happy Birthday Sammy-Sam



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I am a little late, it was his birthday on Wednesday (the 18th).
He's not a huge fan of toys so his present this year was a nice soft, blue blanket for his travel cage.  
I can't believe he's four already.. The time goes by so fast!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Handsome Samson!

:bday arty :smiles


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

:bday


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

